# Antoine Cantin 24.11 PLL time attack (UWR?)



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

Cube: Moyu Weilong

Order: UUZHAAEJJRRTYVFNNGGGG


----------



## Username (Dec 24, 2013)

wat

That order has 2 t's though, only one executed


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

Username said:


> That order has 2 t's though, only one executed



I'm sorry?


----------



## uvafan (Dec 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm sorry?



The order you posted has two T perms, but you only executed one T perm.


----------



## Escher (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn that's fast, and it wasn't even a perfect run, your E-V progression was insane.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

uvafan said:


> The order you posted has two T perms, but you only executed one T perm.



Oh, sorry, the first one is H.


----------



## JHLuka (Dec 24, 2013)

That's insane!!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 24, 2013)

Insane coolness. Love to watch.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

Can I remove the question mark from the title? (Is it UWR?)


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 24, 2013)

Question. Can you cancel into the next PLL or is that frowned upon? 

IE.. At the end of T-Perm can you cancel the F' into the F of Y?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm informed you're not allowed to cancel moves. I got a 27 awhile back and was told it didn't count.

Edit: holy G perms


----------



## JasonK (Dec 24, 2013)

If you could cancel moves, you wouldn't need to do G perms at all


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Question. Can you cancel into the next PLL or is that frowned upon?
> 
> IE.. At the end of T-Perm can you cancel the F' into the F of Y?


You can't. If you could, you could completely cancel out G perms, U perms and A perms.
E: double ninja'd


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 24, 2013)

Holy ****!

I'll never beat that. Even if this doesn't stand as UWR this is still insane.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 25, 2013)

WAT!
I nominate this video for the most insane video of the year!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 25, 2013)

If I could turn that fast, I'd have a WR or seven. Good job, Antoine!




Akash Rupela said:


> WAT!
> I nominate this video for the most insane video of the year!



Wrong thread


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2013)

Damn, your TPS is insane :tu


----------



## RaresB (Dec 25, 2013)

Still hasnt accepted my friend request on fb, but super fast O_O


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2013)

k I give up trying to keep up.

"Twenty-four point eleven" urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 25, 2013)

Dene said:


> "Twenty-four point eleven" urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



What?



RaresB said:


> Still hasnt accepted my friend request on fb, but super fast O_O



Use your real name next time.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What?



Dene is pedantic and would rather you say "point one one".


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Dene is pedantic and would rather you say "point one one".



More like I just want things to actually make sense >.< . How can you have anything more than a single digit after a decimal point? It's beyond comprehension!


----------



## JasonK (Dec 25, 2013)

Dene said:


> More like I just want things to actually make sense >.< . How can you have anything more than a single digit after a decimal point? It's beyond comprehension!



I didn't say you were wrong, just that you're being pedantic by caring so much


----------



## KongShou (Dec 25, 2013)

Mother of tps


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 25, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Dene is pedantic and would rather you say "point one one".





Dene said:


> More like I just want things to actually make sense >.< . How can you have anything more than a single digit after a decimal point? It's beyond comprehension!



It's because I'm French 
In French, you always group together two digits when you say the number.

Ex. My street address is 2065, and I say "vingt soixante-cinq" or 20 65.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2013)

Dene said:


> How can you have anything more than a single digit after a decimal point?



Using base 100? You're probably even using base 1000, namely when saying 123456789 like "123 million 456 thousand 789".

Antoine: How do you pronounce/distinguish 12.3 and 12.03?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Antoine: How do you pronounce/distinguish 12.3 and 12.03?



In that case I'd say "douze point trois" or "douze point zéro trois" (12 point 3 and 12 point 0 3)


----------



## nibble4bits (Dec 25, 2013)

That failed grip at 00:21 could've made the difference for a sub-24 Time attack. But anyway... it was beautiful to watch ur perms <3


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I didn't say you were wrong, just that you're being pedantic by caring so much



No I know, I just mean I'm not being pedantic; it should be obvious >.<



Stefan said:


> Using base 100? You're probably even using base 1000, namely when saying 123456789 like "123 million 456 thousand 789".



Ok without getting all technical mathy and going against all usual standards


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It's because I'm French
> In French, you always group together two digits when you say the number.
> 
> Ex. My street address is 2065, and I say "vingt soixante-cinq" or 20 65.



Just have to say I hate the French number system. I thought it was really dumb when I was learning it in school. Like isn't 96 "quatre-vingt-seize?" (four twenty sixteen)


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Just have to say I hate the French number system. I thought it was really dumb when I was learning it in school. Like isn't 96 "quatre-vingt-seize?" (four twenty sixteen)



Yeah that's it. My mom also hates the French numbers, most English people learning them do. It's not all that hard though, when you think of "quatre-vingt" as if it was just "eighty", not as 4*20.


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2013)

Ya but French is hawt so all that really matters is that it sounds awesome <3


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 26, 2013)

Dene said:


> Ya but French is hawt so all that really matters is that it sounds awesome <3



lol not Canadian French.


----------



## Julian (Dec 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lol not Canadian French.


HEIN?


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

Dene said:


> Ya but French is hawt so all that really matters is that it sounds awesome <3





antoineccantin said:


> lol not Canadian French.





Julian said:


> HEIN?



omg so accurate


----------



## RaresB (Dec 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Use your real name next time.



haha facebook wont let me change my name, . at least we can be best friends now


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2013)

RaresB said:


> haha facebook wont let me change my name, . at least we can be best friends now



Does this help? Or have you changed your name too many times? 



antoineccantin said:


> lol not Canadian French.



Yea I didn't pick up any French accent when you spoke, although I'm pretty sure I've heard French-Canadian before and I don't think I could tell it apart from normal French >.< (i.e. still hawt)


----------



## RaresB (Dec 27, 2013)

Dene said:


> Does this help? Or have you changed your name too many times?



I dont recall changing it very often, I think it might be because my last name (Bostan) is really similar to the city but that sounds pretty silly. They want me to send them government issued photo id but I doubt im ever going to do that


----------

